# Could it be the altenator



## flip52 (Apr 24, 2005)

While driving my 90 Stanza one night i noticed that my headlights and dash lights were very dim. The interior light dimmer switch was up to the maximum so that wasn't the problem. I also noticed a rubbing sound that was similar to the sound the steering wheel makes when power steering fluid levels are low.When I turned the car off I noticed the interior roof light was bright and the horn was normal. Now the car will not start. Any ideas?
flip52


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Check your battery first. Try a new one and also have your alternator tested.

For more help visit the forums at www.teamnse.net


----------

